# WIDESCREEN-Special: Die Top 10 Transgender-Filme



## CarolaHo (23. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WIDESCREEN-Special: Die Top 10 Transgender-Filme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: WIDESCREEN-Special: Die Top 10 Transgender-Filme


----------



## Franzi-Trondheim (23. Januar 2016)

Ich kann mit keinem der Filme auf dieser Liste etwas anfangen. Sie spiegeln kein bisschen die Trans-Community wieder, wie ich sie kennen gelernt habe. In keinem der Filme ist ein transsexueller Mensch zu sehen und bis auf "Transamerica" verbreiten alle durch ihre Besetzung der Schauspieler das Vorurteil, dass trans Frauen verkleidete Männer (und vice versa) seien . Sie haben so viel mit der Realität von transgeschlechtlichen Menschen zu tun wie die Indianer der Winnetou-Filme mit dem tatsächlichen Leben der amerikanischen Natives. 

Meine persönliche Liste der besten Transgender-Filme würde lauten:

1. Something must breakt (Schweden 2014)
2. Tangerine (USA 2015)
3. Romeos (Deutschland 2011)
4. Two 4 One (USA 2014)
5. Paris is Burning (USA 1990)
6. Gunhill Road (USA 2011)
7. Drunktown's Finest (USA 2014)
8. Wild Side (Franreich 2004)
9. Boy meets Girl (USA 2014)
10. Tomboy (Frankreich 2011)


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2016)

Franzi-Trondheim schrieb:


> Ich kann mit keinem der Filme auf dieser Liste etwas anfangen. Sie spiegeln kein bisschen die Trans-Community wieder, wie ich sie kennen gelernt habe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie sollen euch nicht ansprechen die Filme sind fürs Kino gemacht worden und sollten Geld bringen und nicht einen Bruchteil der Leute gefallen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ist denn das für ein wirklich saudämlicher kommentar? und was soll das mit dem “euch“?
 das meinst du doch nicht ernst wynn. [emoji37]


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2016)

Heutzutage überlebt man das Joggen auf einen Minenfeld oder das schwimmen in einen Pool voller Piranjas eher als wenn man im Internet was nüchtern kommentiert und plötzlich irgendwelche Gefühle verletzt worden sind.


Franzi-Trondheim sprach in seinen/ihren Post von der Transgender Community das meinte ich mit euch ohne Abwertung.
Das Bild deshalb weil meinst immer jemand halt gleich einen #Aufschrei macht wenn es nicht 100% korrekt dargestellt wurde.
Und bezüglich den Filmen war das pragmatisch gesehen. Filme machen kosten Geld. Die grossen Firmen wohlen die Kosten plus einen Gewinn einspielen also wird der Film für ein maximales Publikum gedreht. 
Hier als Beispiel To Wong Foo, thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (1995) - Wesley Snipes kostet viel Gehalt deshalb wird da auf die gewünschten Details die sich  Franzi-Trondheim wünscht nicht eingegangen weil sie damit nicht kostendeckend arbeiten lässt.


Vieleicht hätt ich noch ein paar Smilies hinzufügen können oder umschreiben können aber man denkt beim posten nicht dran das jemand sich dran stören könnte weil man es ohne bösen gedanken geschrieben hat. Vielleicht war das Bild ein bissel zynisch aber mehr auch nicht.

Meinen Satz mit "Bruchteil der Leute" hätte ich und habe ich auch bei bücherverfilmungen geschrieben oder wenn ein Anime/videospiel verfilmt wird damit man das maximale Publikum erreicht und nicht nur einen bruchteil - da hätte es niemand getriggert aber wenn man es hier schreibt sind plötzlich leute getriggert.

Bal schreibt man mehr am Disclaimer als am eigenen Posting nur damit einen niemand falsch versteht


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2016)

na ja, aber sollten in einer “bestenliste“ nicht auch Filme auftauchen, die das thema ernsthaft beleuchten und vielleicht auch für aufklärung sorgen anstatt vorhandene klischees noch zu zementieren?

und solche filme scheint es ja zu geben.


----------

